# Fragmented: A new story.



## MetroidBob (Sep 21, 2009)

I've recently completed a story revolving around one of my characters, Default, and his struggle to find peace amidst the chaos of his scattered mind and life. There are nine parts, and the first can be found here.

Any comments, criticism, etc. would be appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Sep 21, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that I didn't read it because it didn't show up on the site and I can't be bothered to download writing from unknown authors.  I mention this not be a jerk but because I suspect this is a common phenomenon and one you should be aware of if you want to get attention and feedback on this site.

.txt is your friend.


----------



## Atrak (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes, all .doc cannot be viewed on here. .txt can, so use it as much as possible.


----------

